# Rendering Fat



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

So a discussion about Cast Iron Cookware (http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-talk/6660-do-you-use-cast-iron-cookware.html) got mer top thinking...

Does everyone know how to render fat? It is a lost art form for sure, and while it seems simple, it is a bit of an art form - especially considering that different fats render at different temps and smoke at different points. Hell, for that matter, I might not be doing it right since I was never trained on the task, I just kind of picked it up from observation.

Do you render fats? Do you know how to? How do YOU do it?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I know of this skill, but I never learned it. Probably should add it to the list of things to learn......


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> So a discussion about Cast Iron Cookware (http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-talk/6660-do-you-use-cast-iron-cookware.html) got mer top thinking...
> 
> Does everyone know how to render fat? It is a lost art form for sure, and while it seems simple, it is a bit of an art form - especially considering that different fats render at different temps and smoke at different points. Hell, for that matter, I might not be doing it right since I was never trained on the task, I just kind of picked it up from observation.
> 
> Do you render fats? Do you know how to? How do YOU do it?


I grew up on a farm and we slaughtered hogs every year. And as part of this we rendered lard, smoked our on hams and ex. The big trick is to keep it from getting to hot and smoking. We check the cracklings often and when they are ready the fat is rendered. We then pull it from the fire and poor it into a SS vessel for cooling. The cast iron stays hot much to long for me.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I have done it in the past. We raised a few hogs and my grandpa taught me to do it when I was a kid. I haven't done it in a long time though.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Basically separate the fat belly,back and kidney area.
cut in chunks add a small amount of water slow cook,simmer until cracklings settle out. they should be soft light color 
filter allow to cool a little put in containers.
Save cracklings to make cookies and potato sausage .


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't done it in a long time either. Not difficult. Actually every time you fry bacon, you are rendering the fat out of the bacon. Strain it and save it in the fridge.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> ...got mer top thinking...


Should be "got me to thinking"
Geez I started that post like a Nigerian Banker.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I haven't done it in a long time either. Not difficult. Actually every time you fry bacon, you are rendering the fat out of the bacon. Strain it and save it in the fridge.


We have a nice big jar of bacon grease that we use almost daily to season something.. I like to put it in the bottom of a cast iron pan as I do some cornbread. And when I cook my eggs I ALWAYS use bacon grease..mmmmm I keep it in the cupboard though with my other oils and seasonings.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> We have a nice big jar of bacon grease that we use almost daily to season something.. I like to put it in the bottom of a cast iron pan as I do some cornbread. And when I cook my eggs I ALWAYS use bacon grease..mmmmm I keep it in the cupboard though with my other oils and seasonings.


My wife couldnt cook without bacon grease.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've never rendered fat on a whole animal but I've boiled some meat to render the fat prior to cooking. The fat rises to the top of the water and you can spoon off the fat. Is that the same thing?

Regarding bacon fat, after we cook bacon we freeze the grease. When we need it we take the container out of the freezer and break a chunk off when we need it. This AM I started some blackeyed peas and collared greens and broke me off a chunk of frozen bacon grease to start my peas and greens. No mess and works fine.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Never thought about freezing it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> This AM I started some blackeyed peas and collared greens and broke me off a chunk of frozen bacon grease to start my peas and greens. No mess and works fine.


Bacon grease for plants? I have never heard of that. What does it do?

Edit: Mrs Inor informed me you were cooking them, not growing them. - Nevermind.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Speaking of smartasses


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Bacon grease for plants? I have never heard of that. What does it do?
> 
> Edit: Mrs Inor informed me you were cooking them, not growing them. - Nevermind.




Sometimes we Southerners say the darndest things! I awoke early and started the daily cooking, hence I "started my peas and greens" for cooking. I almost said "I was fixin' to start my peas and greens" but being the sophisticated ******* that I am I caught myself. Thank you Mrs I for helping.

Hope everyone had a great start to 2014!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Sometimes we Southerners say the darndest things! I awoke early and started the daily cooking, hence I "started my peas and greens" for cooking. I almost said "I was fixin' to start my peas and greens" but being the sophisticated ******* that I am I caught myself. Thank you Mrs I for helping.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great start to 2014!


Part of it is my fault. We started a tomato plant last October from the seeds we collected from last summer's batch to see if it would work. It is presently growing in a pot in the living room. It has been fun watching it grow every day. With our normal garden plants we just look at them and water them every couple of days, so I have never watched one grow this close up before. Anyway, I have plants on the brain right now.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Part of it is my fault. We started a tomato plant last October from the seeds we collected from last summer's batch to see if it would work. It is presently growing in a pot in the living room. It has been fun watching it grow every day. With our normal garden plants we just look at them and water them every couple of days, so I have never watched one grow this close up before. Anyway, I have plants on the brain right now.


Be sure and thump the blooms.......


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Did some in April, rendered down about 2 pounds worth of lard.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> I haven't done it in a long time either. Not difficult. Actually every time you fry bacon, you are rendering the fat out of the bacon. Strain it and save it in the fridge.


Okay if that's considered rendering fat then I am doing that now. I keep a small stainless steel coffee pot type container on the stove and just pour off the grease left over after cooking some bacon or sausage. When I get ready to cook, just pour a little in the pan and get to cooking. Its just something I saw mom and my grandmother doing and thought everyone down south did that...monkey see - monkey do, I guess.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Rendering lard it is very important not to get it to hot. You are not cooking with it but melting it.
Lower temps and watch the cracklings they should not be frying they should still be light in color and soft when lard is melted down.
Long as we still have power pour into molds remove when it hardens store in freezer.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

To completely render fat you have to take what you get after removing the cracklin's, filter it and simmer it in water to remove all the small pieces out of it. Then you let it cool to harden the fat and remove the fat from the water. The last step is warming the fat to over 212F to get rid of any remaining water. Then you can put it into a jar and use it. 

Rendered fat it what I use in the kitchen. We have some Crisco somewhere but it will be fine in the back of the pantry. You can can it or freeze it and it will keep longer but if it's rendered properly it keeps for about six months on the counter. (it rarely lasts that long around here)


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Rancid Crisco works great as a squirrel deterrent. Rancid Crisco - future band name?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It works as a good candle too - but it smells bad.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Rancid Crisco works great as a squirrel deterrent. Rancid Crisco - future band name?


What would they play? Punk Mariachi?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> What would they play? Punk Mariachi?


That would be awesome! I would buy the album just to see the pictures that come with it.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

We bought a neat bacon grease container. It's a stainless steel, pitcher shaped container that has a lid and under the lid is a removable strainer. When you need the grease, all you have to do is pour.

And you can't make good cornbread without bacon grease!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> We bought a neat bacon grease container. It's a stainless steel, pitcher shaped container that has a lid and under the lid is a removable strainer. When you need the grease, all you have to do is pour.
> 
> And you can't make good cornbread without bacon grease!


 You do know that sense this thread started I have been wanting some real corn bread . Made in the cast iron pan with lad and bacon dripping.
And of course some bacon on the side.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

An easy way to render fat is to simply put it in a crock pot on low before you leave for work, when you come home it should be liquefied. Pour it through cheese cloth into your storage container. You can do the same using a covered pot on low heat.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> An easy way to render fat is to simply put it in a crock pot on low before you leave for work, when you come home it should be liquefied. Pour it through cheese cloth into your storage container. You can do the same using a covered pot on low heat.











Best freakin' idea I've heard all week long!


----------



## SurvivalGearPrep (Jan 11, 2014)

I have heard of it but that's it. I ask my wife because I think she does something similar. She told me it's a useful ingredient to have in the kitchen because it's good for frying because it has a high smoke point, what ever that means. She said it's free of trans-fats and has no industrial additives. Not sure if you can buy it or not but I think she makes it someway.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One of many way s to make Crackling cookies and sausage

Crackling Cookies Recipe

Down-Home Country Lore: Crackling Sausage, Sweet Potatoes, Brining Vegetables and More - Modern Homesteading - MOTHER EARTH NEWS


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> So a discussion about Cast Iron Cookware (http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-talk/6660-do-you-use-cast-iron-cookware.html) got mer top thinking...
> 
> Does everyone know how to render fat? It is a lost art form for sure, and while it seems simple, it is a bit of an art form - especially considering that different fats render at different temps and smoke at different points. Hell, for that matter, I might not be doing it right since I was never trained on the task, I just kind of picked it up from observation.
> 
> Do you render fats? Do you know how to? How do YOU do it?


A couple thoughts on fat, I like it a lot except around my belly.

2. You can buy rendered fat in the grocery store in the Mexican section under "Manteca"

3. This is a calorie adding mucho grande prep, put a spoonful in anything you cook for more calories and better flavor.

4. On wild game the "fat" you find around the hind quarters is usually tallow and should not be rendered as fat.

5. Fat makes a awesome emergency candle.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> 4. On wild game the "fat" you find around the hind quarters is usually tallow and should not be rendered as fat.


Why not?
Even on wild boar?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

i don't know how to, but the love in my life dose


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I clicked no, on the survey, becouse I was thinking of large batches. I have always saved my bacon drippings. I use it for Everything.
I did see Steve Renella on meateater render some bear..Awesome.


----------

